# Can anyone help ID this camshaft?



## Zap69GTO (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys! Just pulled this cam out of a completed rebuilt engine I just purchased (1966 GTO 389). The engine was rebuilt approx 10 years ago. I was told it was a crane cam (second hand info from the seller). The guy who rebuilt the engine is no longer around to ask. The following markings are on the cam CR 878 28686 (there are some finer printed numbers also mixed in with the last set. See attached pictures. Thanks guys!!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I believe CR was a line of Comp Cams....


----------



## Zap69GTO (Jan 22, 2018)

Got it ID’d! Thanks guys. Sent Crane Cams some photos and they were able to identify it for me. If anyone is curious, it is a blueprint cam, part number 968781. I attached the spec sheet as well. Thanks again!


----------

